# PDF erstellen



## Hijo2006 (18. Sep 2016)

Hallo

ich habe eine sehr grundsätzliche Frage...Kann man über Android auch per Programm ein DOkument (PDF etc) erstellen?
Was ich gern machen mag, ist ein Formular, das dann mit Bildern dynamisch gefüllt wird

Danke


----------



## stg (18. Sep 2016)

Ja, kann man.


----------



## Hijo2006 (18. Sep 2016)

hast du auch ein Schlagwort, nachdem ich mich umsehen und einlesen kann?

danke


----------



## thecain (18. Sep 2016)

"android create pdf"


----------



## Hijo2006 (18. Sep 2016)

gucken wir mal....


----------

